# Bolt Update Deletes To Do List and De-Syncs One Pass Manager



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

Before last night my TiVo Bolt Plus worked fine. Then, Monday night my non-Hydra (old user interface) TiVo Bolt received an update. Tuesday morning, shows in my To Do List were not recording. Troubleshooting, I determined all shows (40+) in my To Do List were deleted and nothing will be recorded. This includes One Pass Manager shows and those I set to manually record. I also determined all shows in my One Pass Manager list were still there but no longer highlighted (greyed out). This normally indicates these shows have no upcoming shows to record. Since I have News shows which record everyday clearly something changed.

The update didn't affect any other Bolt operation I can see -- all previously recorded shows are available and live TV works fine. My TiVo XL4 was not affected and works normally.

To fix the issue I forced a reconnect with TiVo to get current downloads and updates. This went fine. Still same problems. I also tried a restart which had no effect. I've now determined I must go into my One Pass List Modify Options for every show and change the "Start From": Season 1 to "Start From:" "New Episodes Only". This change re-highlights shows in the One Pass Manager and re-populates the To Do List. I also had to go back through TV channels for the next two weeks and add shows to my To Do List which I want to manually record.

Last night's update changed the way One Pass Manager works and deleted my To Do List. I'm not happy with this. If you experience this problem try my fix.

Software Version: 20.7.4.RC29-USC-11-849


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

djones18 said:


> Last night's update changed the way One Pass Manager works and deleted my To Do List. I'm not happy with this. If you experience this problem try my fix.


Could you post the current software version? Thanks.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Could you post the current software version? Thanks.


Done. Thanks...forgot as that's important. See my post.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

djones18 said:


> Done. Thanks...forgot as that's important. See my post.


Thanks. Now I'm worried. I will get RC29 tomorrow.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I might have tried the 'Clear Program Information & To Do List' option, followed by 2 or 3 forced device connections to see if the OnePass Manager-controlled scheduled recordings might have reappeared.

See: https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/Restart-or-Reset-System-Help-Menu

The clear does leave the channel guide empty, thus the need to immediately make a few service connections.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

djones18 said:


> Before last night my TiVo Bolt worked fine. Then, Monday night my non-Hydra TiVo Bolt received an update. Tuesday morning, shows in my To Do List were not recording. Troubleshooting, I determined all shows (40+) in my To Do List were deleted and nothing will be recorded. This includes One Pass Manager shows and those I set to manually record. I also determined all shows in my One Pass Manager list were still there but no longer highlighted. This normally indicates these shows have no upcoming shows to record. Since I have News shows which record everyday clearly something changed.
> 
> The update didn't affect any other Bolt operation I can see -- all previously recorded shows are available and live TV works fine. My TiVo XL4 was not affected and works normally.
> 
> ...


@TiVo_Ted should probably be made aware of this hiccup in rolling back a BOLT to RC29. (posted notice to 20.7.4.RC30 thread, here)


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I remember telling someone to reshuffle the season pass by moving the lowest SP to the highest spot and he said that fixed his issue.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rdrrepair said:


> I remember telling someone to reshuffle the season pass by moving the lowest SP to the highest spot and he said that fixed his issue.


All I do to force the 1P to be re-applied is to move the top entry down one, wait, then move it back. I haven't used it in a while, but seeing grayed out entries make me think if they should be there or not.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Are others seeing this same problem on their boxes that downgraded from RC30 to RC29?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Are others seeing this same problem on their boxes that downgraded from RC30 to RC29?


My Bolt updated this morning. No issues here


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rdrrepair said:


> I remember telling someone to reshuffle the season pass by moving the lowest SP to the highest spot and he said that fixed his issue.





JoeKustra said:


> All I do to force the 1P to be re-applied is to move the top entry down one, wait, then move it back. I haven't used it in a while, but seeing grayed out entries make me think if they should be there or not.


I like that approach a lot more than my suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Are others seeing this same problem on their boxes that downgraded from RC30 to RC29?


No, my Roamio Pro switched from RC30 to RC29 without such issues, and the missing thumbnails issue is now fixed.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Are others seeing this same problem on their boxes that downgraded from RC30 to RC29?


I had no issues as far as I can tell. I restarted last night and my late night shows recorded and my To Do list still has stuff in it. I have OnePasses that were not set to "new only" remain as such.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Are others seeing this same problem on their boxes that downgraded from RC30 to RC29?


One of my Bolts updated last night and everything looks a-ok.  (almost 2yr old Bolt with original interface)


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I punched a connection through on my other Bolt just now, as it wasn't set to connect until a little later this afternoon ... aaaand I got curious about it updating to RC29.  This one standard model, purchased last June, also with original interface, FWIW.

At first I went over to 'To Do' to see how that looked. Hit the button - nothing. Again - nothing. (Me - oh crap!). hehe - I think I just went there too soon because it finally responded. That looked fine.

My list of Passes looks like the order may have changed on this one, though. I'm super glad it was on that one because it's my bdrm box and doesn't have anywhere near as many Passes as my living room box, so nothing will be affected. There's never been 4 tuners worth of recordings at a time on that one, especially since probably 90% of the 150 Passes are on the same channel (all cable, so no biggie for preference).

I'm glad the Passes on the other one looks ok because that would have been a big headache. I have a lot of network shows there, so they have to be at the top. That one, FWIW, had its connection super early morning (like around 3-something I believe).

So - two for two (whew)


----------



## Phil Broughton (Sep 25, 2004)

Same here, plus a message on the History of why not recorded: 'account closed' - what?
Tried warm boot, then cold boot: nothing came back to To Do or Passes list. Then forced a call to Tivo, then, everything came back as it was. Current version: 20.7.4,RC29-USC-11-849 (orig gui) but mistakenly didn't check what it was before i forced the call to tivo.

If it isn't one thing, then it's something else -- so many years of no issues what so ever through 5 tivo models.....


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

As OP of this thread I sent TiVo Ted my TSN at his request. Have not heard back if he found anything to cause problem. My Bolt Plus continues to operate fine since I did fixes I discussed on first posting.


----------

